# Do you have Emiratis friends?



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi there!

I wonder if Western/European expats of Dubai have made friends with local people and hear their "experiences".

What do you think about Emiratis?

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jynxgirl has apparently made Emirati friends. I know one Emirati and he's a decent guy. Everyone's experience will be a mixed bag, one time bad, next time good.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have female Emirati friends. Love them to bits, very kind and caring and we have great fun (despite the fact they don't drink!). Only one is ''covered'' but that is totally her choice, not enforced on her in any way. She says it saves her having to do her hair (or even get out of her pyjamas) to do the school run) - great idea!!
Only downside - I am often uncomfortable with their attitude to their housemaids, they are not cruel just seem cold and arrogant, but that is a cultural difference. I find their husbands to be bone idle and they do like to go on about how honorable they are while telling big fat fibs.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I have one very good Emirati male friend. He's spent a lot of time in Europe and the US and think he misses a lot of things there. He has a family here and must have found it very difficult to settle back into UAE ways. Very sound guy. Have met a good number of his local friends and they are a really mixed bag. One of two shine through but generally I've not been impressed which backs up what I've experienced at work...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do have a few local friends. A few closer then others  I know, amazing for someone who hates this place 

It kind of amazes me that so many western people I meet, who have lived here for long periods, do not know personally locals. ?? Very odd. That said, for some reason, locals 'like' me. So if I sit somewhere without someone with me, within a few minutes of being alone in any place, a local will take it upon himself (never herself) to come speak to me. Some are rude, not being nice in their reason for approaching. I find Dubai locals to usually be complete douches.... I tend to talk to anyone though and try not to be rude if they are 'nice' to me in how they approach. You can figure out quickly if they have negative reasons for speaking to a western girl, which alot do. 

I have ajman, rak, abu dhabi, and al ain local friends. All are pretty much male though. All my local friends either are involved with my marine aquarium society or with/ride/have to do in some sort with motorcycles. I have met a few local females through them and have nothing to say nor get along well with them. They are very nice though and offer to 'take' me out shopping and to tea but I hate shopping, malls, and tea. So ??? Then when I say they, they dont know what to say. As that is pretty much their entire life. Yet to meet anything even remotely close to a tomboy. All my friends tend to be educated in the usa or uk, one in germany, one india. All appear to have normal jobs. None have government 'admin' jobs that so many locals just get given. So I guess it is about meeting as many people as possible and weeding out those that are not good people, like other cultures. Just you might have to weed through a great deal more. 

I did meet one very very bad apple. It was like every awful negative thing that people say about emiratis, was him in a nutshell. Parked wherever he wanted, cursed as the indians/asians in a heartbeat, family member women could not leave the house without a chaperone or risk being beaten, etc etc etc.... And he clubbed, drank, prostitutes, dated, etc.... and in the next breath talk about being a peaceful good muslim. Was like a train wreck that I couldnt stop watching.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes.

And my male Emirati friends are more on the outgoing, Westernized, sporting side who are very down to earth. I do not see them any different than my non-Emirati friends who are living elsewhere.

However, some of their male friends are very different, and I never could get closer than acquaintance status - similar to what Jynxgirl described. I have no interest nor want to invest the time/effort.

My wife has a number of female Emirati as well as American-married-to-Emirati friends. I have heard that they are exactly as Jynxgirl described. I have no opportunity, nor interest, in having a female Emirati friend as they are not interest in sports, being outdoor, etc. IMHO, they live an extremely boring and sheltered livestyle.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

My female Emirati friends are all highly educated and have very good jobs - Doctor, Solicitor. Maybe that is why they are more interesting than Jynxgirl's girl friends.

However all their husband's have government jobs - which makes them fat and lazy. I also find they can rant on about having high morals while having absolutely none.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello expats,

Has anyone had a Emirati boyfriend/girlfriend?
I have curiosity... :eyebrows:


To have fun!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Go ahead......tell us about your Emirati boyfriend....we're intrigued!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Go ahead......tell us about your Emirati boyfriend....we're intrigued!


he has 40 thieves!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess we should of really known where this was going.... 

How long have you been here Miss Western???


----------

